# Weekend Trip



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 7, 2007)

Went down to our private pond and caught 37 fish, mostly little bass, a few big bream, and one good bass, plus a few bullheads on a trotline. Jim's worms worked great wacky rigged until I ran out. I caught a good many on the Net Baits worms too. The water was clear enough that I could see all the little bass swim up from 15 feet away to eat the wacky worm. Jim's Buzzbait produced the second biggest bass around 2 pounds. My Terminator Hybrid Spinnerbait caught the biggest at 4lbs 10oz. A couple pictures are of golf course bass from a few days ago on a Bagley B3. All the bream and one bass were caught on a 1/32oz Panther Martin. My brother caught one bream that was one ounce away from a pound on a Rapala.


----------



## pbw (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Job man dang dang. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2007)

good job man!


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 7, 2007)

If there small bass, theres big bass. Nice fish and lunker.


----------

